# Probiotics in General



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

When you first take a probiotic - apart from the Herx Reaction - should you get a "feel good factor" from taking it?Also why are you supposed to take it on an empty stomach first thing in the morning?Would you get the same results if you took it later in the day after you've ate?


----------

